# Another Hair Question...



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie is only 6 months and still has her puppy coat...it seems a bit cottony, but doesn't tangle easily. 
My question is about her adult coat? Will it be different in texture? Is it possible it will be more curly or more silky? Or, do their coats pretty much stay the same as they are when they are this age? 
Thanks


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I only know as far as Tucker, and his coat stayed pretty much the same, just with longer outer coat added into the mix.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*With Lilly hers got curlier. Since I had to pretty much shave her just before Christmas ( it is approx. 1") her hair is very curly just as soft but curlier. So I guess each one is different.*

*P.S. When my DH gets the pictures part of the computer fixed (he is putting them over onto a external hard drive) then i can post pictures. Right now I have memory problems with a one year old computer. *


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Rufus was cottony and soft as a puppy. Now he has his adult coat and it's still cottony but not so soft. His coat became coarser in some spots and has less cotton poofiness all over. I haven't seen yet how Marley's coat will change. With any luck he'll get a lovely thick silky coat like his mother! *fingers crossed!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji's coat remained silky and soft. Lizzie was cottony soft and the texture didn't change after her coat blowing. However, now she is growing some black and reddish hair in most of her cream coat and they are a little coarse.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred and Bella's coat stayed the same. Fred's coat has always been a breeze to take care of. He hardly ever matts. Bella has a cottony coat. Scudder's coat stayed very silky but got curlier and crimped as an adult.


----------

